# Bryant 463AAC008BA AC? not cooling



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

My Bryant 463AAC008BA Air Conditioner is not blowing cold air? everything else works fine. I've had it for about 2-3years now.What could cause this problem?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you checked the air filter?? If not clean it will cause the chiller coils to freeze over.....no cool air.

Power interruption?? Fan may need to be run for 10mins before compressor resets.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

With that little information it could be just about anything. As Sabl suggested, check the filter first. Is the outside unit running?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Info I'm seeing is it's a window (or Through wall) AC.

I've had mine freeze up from forgetting to change the filter......but I'm central air with heat pump. Easy fix.....change the filter and turn the system to 'Heat" for 10 minutes. Thaws the coils out real fast.....:laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Per the user manual, the unit should be mounted on the shady side of the house or covered with anwing. It may be running too hot. Been really hot in our part of the country.

Does it work at night ?

We had one at my work and I ran a small water line to mist the coil and it worked fine then.

BG


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

It's a window ac. If your talking about the air filter located on the front, yes it's clean.It also doesn't drip water like it should.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Does not drip because it is NOT cooling.

Did you read post #5 ????

BG


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

ya, that's not the problem it has shade but i haven't tried to mist/clean the coil, will give it a go.Same goes for nighttime but abit cooler.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like it has a refrigerant leak and is low on refrigerant.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Wrench97 said:


> Sounds like it has a refrigerant leak and is low on refrigerant.


ya its got to be that.I checked both fans and they work perfectly, aswell as the condenser on the front and back{i had to clean the back 1 because it was clogged up} but still nothing, no water drips from the back.

how much would the parts cost if i was willing to repair it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First you would have to find out where it was leaking to know what the actual problem is, then most window/wall units need to have taps installed to fill them and of course you need a license to buy the freon. 
Unless it's something special for a 8,000 BTU unit it's usually not worth it.


----------

